
James Webb Space Telescope Will Run JavaScript [pdf] - throwanem
http://www.stsci.edu/~idash/pub/dashevsky0607rcsgso.pdf
======
throwanem
Section 3.1:

> The JWST science operations will be driven by ASCII (instead of binary
> command blocks) on-board scripts, written in a customized version of
> JavaScript. The script interpreter is run by the flight software, which is
> written in C++. The flight software operates the spacecraft and the science
> instruments. The on-board scripts will autonomously construct and issue
> commands, as well as telemetry requests, in real-time to the flight
> software, to direct the Observatory Subsystems (e.g., Science Instruments,
> Attitude Control, etc.). The flight software will execute the command sent
> by the calling on-board script and return telemetry, which will be evaluated
> in real-time by that on-board script. [...]

Section 3.5:

> JWST uses an extended version of JavaScript, which was developed as a COTS
> product called Nombas ScriptEase 5.00e. ScriptEase provides functionality
> common to many modern software languages and follows the ECMAScript
> standard. [...]

Also see the diagram in Section 3.3.

